
How to use Python (code provided) to get historical data from Binance - finance_student
https://fxgears.com/index.php?threads/how-to-acquire-free-tick-and-bar-price-data-for-backtesting-in-2020-and-beyond-stocks-forex-and-crypto-currency.1229/#post-19305
======
finance_student
There's also some info on getting tick level Forex data on that page.

